# Unpleasant Street Blood Drive



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I recently purchased four of Zombie-F's LED spotlights (2 orange, a green, and a UV). In a word--awesome. Not only are these babies slick-looking, but they work great and Zombie is a fantastic seller. You couldn't ask for a smoother transaction. These are excellent prizes!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Damn, that thread title "sucks" me in every time, lol. Good luck with the drive Zombie. 

I also have one of Zombies UV spotlights. It's far out!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

So far, it's not going so good, but the last time I ran one of these for another forum, it didn't really pick up until the contest was almost over. I hope it works!


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm working on it Z,


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

See, my pity post worked... two new members so far today.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

With all due respect Zombie (and I really liked you too) I think that this post was in very poor taste. You might as well say "hey guys, why don't you all come over to my site"

Apparently Larry is ok with it, but in sticking up for one of the only 3 sites I actually like, and feel dedicated to, this post was very disrespectful to Larry.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have to admit, if this post was made from someone else I may have addressed this. But Zombie-F has contributed so much as well as he has my banner in rotation on his site.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I respect that.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Screamhaunt said:


> With all due respect Zombie (and I really liked you too) I think that this post was in very poor taste. You might as well say "hey guys, why don't you all come over to my site"
> 
> Apparently Larry is ok with it, but in sticking up for one of the only 3 sites I actually like, and feel dedicated to, this post was very disrespectful to Larry.


Screamhaunt, I'm not trying to "steal" members or anything like that, I'm just trying to drum up business for my site. A lot of Halloween forums have members that post across multiple message boards (myself included). How do we find out about most of these places? Word of mouth and through posts on other message boards.

My site is a little more focused on propbuilding than this site is, so it's a niche audience and I don't think Halloweenforum.com should feel threatened in the slightest as they are more generalized than I am and have a far larger membership base than I.

I have always supported Larry's sites through both banner ads as well as "spreading the word". Just browse my forum and you'll see numerous links back here to various threads and just general good things being said about this place.

Most people that visit my site have no idea there's a forum there despite the fact I place links to my forums on nearly every page. Most people come to my site, see my how-to's and (for some reason) focus on that one aspect and never even notice the forums.

I don't think I broke any kind of rules here by making this post, nor do I think it was in poor taste being that I put it in the announcements forum. I was here announcing a contest I was running.

I have no idea why you singled this post out of all the other ones that say "Come to my site! We have this or that!" I'm sorry you don't like me any more.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I respect your reply.

I didn't single out your post from the others for any other reason other than that it dealt with "forums" on a forum.

I only voiced my opinion and got a little defensive because I know how hard everyone works at developing their concepts and just got a little slighted.

Also, I never said I didn't like you anymore, I only said that "I liked you too" indicating that you weren't just some clown or something, as far as I was concerned you were (and still are) a quality member etc, and that's why I was so surprised with the post.

There's only one person in this world that I don't like when it concerns Halloween and forums, and I think that everyone knows who that is. (Who lost his internet access recently LOL)

Anyway, my apologies for coming on strong, I just convey my feelings and move on. Your site is very nice and well put together.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Screamhaunt said:


> I didn't single out your post from the others for any other reason other than that it dealt with "forms" on a forum.


I'm not entirely sure I know what you mean by that? The forms you need to fill out to join?

In any event, I just got defensive because, well, you came on strong.  I think it's best to just move on past this and get back to talking about Halloween. 

My apologies for being defensive and mis-understanding the "I liked you too" statement. We cool?


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I did the typo thing on the "form" thing, I meant forums....I edited that.

I agree with you and I appreciated you handling the disagreement in a direct fashion.

Let's burry it and yeah, "we cool"


----------

